Ask HN: Where can I find a list of hosts that implement OpenStack? - hoodoof
======
lsiunsuex
[https://www.openstack.org/marketplace/public-
clouds/](https://www.openstack.org/marketplace/public-clouds/)

Looks like a good start.

